# ivf list and time wait edinburgh royal infirmary



## teamwillis1234 (Jan 21, 2014)

morning everyone hope were all well. so we recently have been put on the ivf waiting list to start treatment at the royal infirmary edinburgh. has anyone one had treatment here , what are your thoughts on the clinic and how long did you roughly wait we have been told within the year could be between 7 and 10 months but they arent sure . any tips to prepare us for this crazy ivf journey


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey, 
Ok so i'm not Edinburgh, but Ninewells (still NHS Scotland though). When we were on the list years ago, it honestly took around 3 years, however things have moved on so much and from what I gather from reading threads on here and friends, that it's usually around the shorter wait time from what they give now. So hopefully for you guys, it's around 7 months and filling in paperwork before that!! 
We are now back at Ninewells but self funded, however there are still waits even with that! 
Any questions, please ask. 
F x


----------



## teamwillis1234 (Jan 21, 2014)

Fyfey said:


> Hey,
> Ok so i'm not Edinburgh, but Ninewells (still NHS Scotland though). When we were on the list years ago, it honestly took around 3 years, however things have moved on so much and from what I gather from reading threads on here and friends, that it's usually around the shorter wait time from what they give now. So hopefully for you guys, it's around 7 months and filling in paperwork before that!!
> We are now back at Ninewells but self funded, however there are still waits even with that!
> Any questions, please ask.
> F x


Hi there oh god I am so sorry you ahd thst wait we been trying for 10 years and for the last 3 years I had to get my bmi down to under 30 from 42 finally done it. We done all appointments abd now on list we were told we start within the year minimum wait around 7 months but was trying to see how accurate that actually is. Good luck with self funding hope it works for you xx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Well done on the weight loss, thats amazing!!! 
Yeah we were 'trying' from 2007, went to Ninewells around 2010 and then got told late 2013 we were top of the list, but it coincided with holidays etc, so we began cycling in March 2014, it had to be abandoned a couple of times due to different things, then finally i got to EC/ET in July 2014 and got my wee girl... 
We have now plucked up the courage to try for a sibling, we have been ready to go since last Feb, but with covid and then my body not playing ball AGAIN, we are still trying to get things to work and get to EC/ET once again. 
Yeah I reckon youll have cycled before or just after Christmas! It'll fly in, honestly! xx


----------



## teamwillis1234 (Jan 21, 2014)

How amazing you got your little girl girl I really hope it work for this time too when are you due to cycle again. 

I was think it be around Christmas time too. Would be amazing Christmas present! It's taken long enough haha. We did consider private yo skip the wait list but then we thought we throwing away 3 free chances which is silly deep down although I get it tomorrow if it was guarantee to work first time if you know what I mean x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Aw thank you!! Im currently down regging just now, although its a nightmare. I now have a cyst that's appeared!! 

Yeah go for the NHS cycles first, whats a few months when youve waited this long!!


----------

